# Professionelle Strichumsetzung aus Bild erstellen?! Bitte Hilfe



## Bepp0 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich tüftle gerade herum und versuche aus einem Bild eine professionelle Strichumsetzung zu erstellen. Leider bekomme ich mit diversen Tutorials nicht meinen endgültig erwünschten Endeffekt hin.

Ich stelle mir als Ergebnis so etwas vor:

http://www.tedics.de/technische/illustration/images/ze01.gif

Ist so ein Ergebnis aus einem normalen Foto überhaupt möglich

Danke für eure Tipps!

Peace Bepp0


----------



## Muster Max (8. Juni 2007)

Ja, es ist durchaus möglich von einer Photovorlage solch eine technische Illustration eines
Werkzeuges zu erstellen. Das geht aber nur in Handarbeit mit den Filtern von Photoshop
wirst Du da niemals so ein sauberes Ergebnis erzielen. Also schnapp Dir das Zeichen-
stiftwerkzeug" und leg los . Sollte Dir Illustrator oder Freehand zur Verfügung stehen, würde
ich Dir jedoch raten das Ganze dort umzusetzen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## FrankyFlowers (8. Juni 2007)

Hm du willst _so_ ein Ergebnis.
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten aber keine konkrete Pauschallösung für dein Bild(welches ich ja nicht mal kenne)

Lade halt erst mal das hoch, oder greif einfach auf den Tip von MM zurück.
Mit Vektoren hat man zwar Arbeit aber den Vorteil dass es sauber aussieht.

Ciao


----------

